# Franky's Super Sig/Ava Shop!



## Franky (Feb 22, 2008)

*Welcome!*
To Franky's Super Sig/Ava Shop!

RULES!
No spamming! At first, I will only ask you to kindly delete set post/spam, if you don't, than I will neg you and politely ask again, but, if it's STILL there, than I will report you.
I can NOT do GIF's, so please ask another worker; Ichigo9897, for example
Please don't say anything rude about the shop or any of it's customer, if you are, any request you ever make will be ignored, and I will report you.


Request format:


```
[Image link]
[Size]
[type (ava or sig)]
[Text]
[anything else]
```

*Samples of teh greatness!*
Sigs:



Avas:


*Workers~!*
~Myself --- Supah Shipwright
~Kakashi Hatake --- My First Employee
~Daichi --- Some Crazy dude who asked to work here
~xxrokudaimexx --- Fangirls are lurking
~xsasuke24x --- Messaged me during my vacation
~Ununhexium --- OMG UN-CHAN
~4th Mizukage --- Definately NOT the 5th

Note~If you want to work for me, just post some examples of your works and/or a link to whatever you use (photobucket, image shack, ect.)

_That is all yo_​


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 23, 2008)

hehee thanks for telling me about this

(15 cents) a gallon
both please O.O
SS
can it have hearts? 
thanks so much for anything in advance ill thank you and rep you again after XD


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2008)

Done!

Does you like it?

Edit: ya know... I probably should've removed my own sig


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

can i work for u franky???


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2008)

PM me with some examples of your work, but yeah probably... I'm quite generous, at least when I don't have to hand out free stuff!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

done that


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2008)

done, done, and done some morez!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah frankky can u put in the rules next to the "i cannot do gifs" ichigo9897 can please


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2008)

Done
Also I added this to the samples, I just finished it


btw, please try to remove thy sig, I forget, too, but I go back and fix it. Thx


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

sorry, good job, i want a request, can i do the next request that comes in if im here?


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2008)

Fine by me, just meens less work for me, so by all meens, if you want to, then go ahead.X3

EDIT~ But note that I can't make the request wait to long if I'm logged in and your not.


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2008)

Before I hit the hay, I gotta sy that I probably won't be the majority of the day (4AM where I am)

g'night!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

good nght franky


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 23, 2008)

I love it, thank you so much.


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2008)

your welcome!

pls turn off sig


----------



## Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 










*Sig And Avy* 

*Sig size:* a standard senior member sig.

*Avy size:* 150 x 150


In the sig Can you put, Lieutenant Bailey In the middle bottom In Dark blue

and in the avy can you put Lt.B  in the right corner in Dark blue

Also can you make a Kinda thick blue  Boarder around both the avy and the sig 

 Thank you.


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> *Stock:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



just text and resize?

shouldn't take to long!


----------



## Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

ANd the blue boarder if possible?


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

*EDIT: oh ok, I'll add the border!*


Done




Just tell if this isn't what you wanted, also, I couldn't make the text to dark, or it wouldn't be visible.


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

Done (again)




This is what you wanted right

Rep and cred pls


----------



## Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

Franky said:


> Done (again)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

Fine by me!


----------



## Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

Ur welcome, come again!


btw, to all, this is a new sig added to the samples! (and soon to my sig)


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey franky, i was asked to do that in my workshop, she didnt like it


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

Whatever... a request is a request to me, it's their choice whether or not they use, I'm just happy to be of service


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah me too, but i stil got the rep look

Ichigo9897's Avatar &...02-23-2008 08:31 PMLieutenant BaileyThank you.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 24, 2008)

Could you please make the white area between the two crimson borders translucent?


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

not sure if it worked but here


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

REMOVE YOUR SIG!

also, I see you got a name change


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks franky


----------



## Franky (Feb 26, 2008)

M hard drive crashed, so I can't take requests at the moment


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 27, 2008)

i can though


----------



## Finbar (Mar 1, 2008)

lol franky i remember you sucking horribly at this stuff and now youre all of a sudden good at this what gives?


----------



## Franky (Mar 5, 2008)

Finbar said:


> lol franky i remember you sucking horribly at this stuff and now youre all of a sudden good at this what gives?



I DON'T KNOW.

btw, the shop is open again cus' my computers fixed


----------



## Franky (Mar 24, 2008)

... and now it's broken again; shop will re-open when I get my computr back from best-buy, probably later today or tommorow


----------



## Franky (Mar 25, 2008)

Shop openX3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you got any orginal good Naruto Uzumaki may I have it^^


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Do you got any orginal good Naruto Uzumaki may I have it^^



???

Please try to be a bit... much more specific, and I will try to help


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you ever done a Naruto Uzumaki set just to make it. May I use it if you have one. I love orginal work.


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Have you ever done a Naruto Uzumaki set just to make it. May I use it if you have one. I love orginal work.



sorry, no, but I can try to make you one if you'd like


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Sure^^                            .


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

That's what I thought
so I already did one


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Franky said:


> That's what I thought
> so I already did one



thank you credit and rep coming^^


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> thank you credit and rep coming^^



No problem, come again!


----------



## Franky (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm finally back online!
Shop opened again


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2008)

Can I have a new Naruto Uzumaki set? Any pic would be fine.


----------



## Franky (Apr 11, 2008)

will do; tommorow at least. (on psp)


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 11, 2008)

Do you do borders?
If you do can you give me a big round one. Whatever color the pic is.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

Good work Franky. I'll check this thing out every now and then.


----------



## Franky (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not to good at those.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks dude I'll rep you but I'm out


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 14, 2008)

[Image link] 
[Size]150x150
[type] Avatar
[Text]none

And can you make it to an avatar and can you make it a sig I really dont know what size but can you just think what could fit


----------



## Franky (Apr 15, 2008)

mlmy24 said:


> [Image link]
> [Size]150x150
> [type] Avatar
> [Text]none
> ...



I think it already is a sig, but I will make a matching ava for it though

Edit: I need a diffrent pic (can be the same thing, just a diffrent one) cause thias one won't upload into Photoshop for some reason, (tested on some pics I have, they work fine)


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 15, 2008)

@Franky

thanks....


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

ur welcome, sorry thta I can't help you


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 26, 2008)

I use this online tool

Sig

Standard regular member size

Can you put "HARDBODY" right in the middle?

Oh, and a nice red border around it?


----------



## Tigers (May 26, 2008)

franky...uhh...do you think i can join?
youve seen my work right?


----------



## Mukiru (May 26, 2008)

Hey franky we work together right but i need your help  I cant make this two avys into gif so  would you pls do it i want naruto then sasuke...


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> Here's the coloured version!!
> 
> Sig
> 
> ...


Sure


Daichi said:


> franky...uhh...do you think i can join?
> youve seen my work right?


sure


xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hey franky we work together right but i need your help  I cant make this two avys into gif so  would you pls do it i want naruto then sasuke...


sure


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

done


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 27, 2008)

thx so much, rep coming ur way!


----------



## Mukiru (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Franky bunch of reps


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> thx so much, rep coming ur way!





xxrokudaimexx said:


> Thanks Franky bunch of reps



happy to help


----------



## Tigers (May 28, 2008)

uhh franky can i work here?


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

I said sure


----------



## Mukiru (May 28, 2008)

Hey Franky where you able to read my pm to you?


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

about making a shop on our own? yeah... But I'd prefer to only use this shop. You could wrk here if you want


----------



## Mukiru (May 28, 2008)

Well its ok so can I just work for you?


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Well its ok so can I just work for you?



...
I just said you could


----------



## Mukiru (May 28, 2008)

Dont need to be mad but thanks


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

wasn't mad

look next to your name on the first post


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Hehehe I really like it...


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

ur welcome


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

I cant wait to do my first request and 1 question do you use photoshop?


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

yup... and you use gimp


----------



## Tigers (May 29, 2008)

oh lol sorry i didn't know you said ok=D

but thx=)


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

NO\o I use photoshop already

Where do you learn in making so nice sigs?


----------



## S.A.S (May 29, 2008)

HI its my first time here to order so i wanted to order 

Avy:150x150

Sig:350x150

Stock:

can you put effects on it like the usual and remove the letterings in the side 

Text:xsasuke24x

Make it nice im counting in you

Advance rep of course.......


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Well I'll do it but I'm still in training so it wont be that nice...


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Well heres yours xsasuke24x I'm just starting photoshop so it wont be that nice here..


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> HI its my first time here to order so i wanted to order
> 
> Avy:150x150
> 
> ...



that's the dimensions of a senior avy... I'll make a regular sized one for you.

*oh, you allready did... a trustworthy worker you are*


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Franky but just started using photoshop so its nothing compared to yours 

and franky senpai can you teach me how to make good sigs please make me your student


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Thanks Franky but just started using photoshop so its nothing compared to yours
> 
> and franky senpai can you teach me how to make good sigs please make me your student



I'm not that good of a teacher, and besides, I never memorised the effects, just what each button does


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Just one question do you know how to do clipping mask and hows my noob set for xsasuke24x?


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

I think it's decent, andI probably do, just don't know the button


----------



## S.A.S (May 29, 2008)

@FRanky if you want to make you can make ican get both........

Thanks anyway xxrokudaimexx

rep of course


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

I'd rather let my worker have his shining moment, cause I think his set looks kinda cool


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Thanks franky


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

of course, I just got virtualdub, and I'm gonna learn to make GIF's


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

whats virtual dub?


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Hey franky I'm using photoshop CS3 edition already not trial so I wanted to know what version your using?


----------



## Tigers (May 29, 2008)

lol can i have next req?

and XXrokudiameXX if you need some help with CS3 i can help you out i have the CS3 collections


----------



## Mukiru (May 29, 2008)

Ohh tiger your the man I'm looking for pls pm it to me...


----------



## S.A.S (May 30, 2008)

Well thanks anyway I really like the sig and the shop


----------



## Nillza (Jun 3, 2008)

I would like a sig and avatar please!

Image link: Now and laters?
Size: about the same as your first request.
Type: both
Text: Nillza 
Anything else: I want the background to be pink with cherry blossoms.​


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 3, 2008)

i would like a sig and avi please

avi same size as my current one and any type of sig except horizontal



add some effects or change up the lighting

please and thank you


----------



## Ulio (Jun 5, 2008)

Took my sig off *

Hello frankie can you make me an avatar like with letters on it 
 SKQ with  guns by the side.  It is a logo for my clan . 
Something like graphity style , or anything you have that can make it killer.
Thanks hope you can do it or ichigo  tiger too
size of logo 300x200


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 5, 2008)

If you want I'll do it all for you... since I'll do all three of you franky I think is a little busy right now because of the SOTW contest


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 5, 2008)

if you could do my request, i'd be really greatful

thank you very much


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 5, 2008)

sure it will take time cause I'll do all three..


----------



## Ulio (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks roku!


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 5, 2008)

No problem Raptor here's your set an avy and a sig hope you like it hope you can come back Olie your next.




If you dont like its ok I'm just a starter..


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 5, 2008)

can you add a border please to the avi? 

thank youuu


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 5, 2008)

ok sure


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 5, 2008)

No problemo...


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok Ulio here's your request..

​


----------



## Ulio (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks man i dig that god job.

He man can  you take out ign and put SKQ instead  in nice style.


link to image,


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok I'll try remember reps and credits..


----------



## Ulio (Jun 8, 2008)

I gave reps for last one and credits in the site i used it.


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok ulio that second request I will do it..


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 14, 2008)

yo franky, I have another request for ya!

Url:
Type
Size: 200X200
Aditionol: Put, "It run's in the family" in Dark Blue
I need this within two day's, I will rep!


----------



## Ulio (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok post it asap thanks!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to turn off my sig...thats why my request isnt in.. srry guys, I forgot..


----------



## Franky (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for doing the work during my absence.
I am sadly still absent

btw, xsasuke24x is now a worker


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 22, 2008)

No problemo Franky I'm doing my best to help you.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 22, 2008)

I ll do jako san's request


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 22, 2008)

@Jako-san

heres your request hope you like it


----------



## Franky (Jun 22, 2008)

Good work...
Now then, I'll be back on the 29th, so good luck


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 23, 2008)

ok bye franky


----------



## Ange (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you do Banners here?

I am in desperate need of banners


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

yes... what do you need?


----------



## Ange (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there an average banner size? (150 x 350 or something? i have no idea)

'The ShodaiMadara FC; It's not a pairing, It's a smex with wooden handcuffs'
in dark red

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll take care of when I get the time


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 7, 2008)

Yo franky, heres one of the requests I got from the spinoff shop.
(note it was his first time submitting one of theses, so he wasn't very descriptive)
Link:this thread
Type: Sig
Size: eehh...wider but still readable, i'd say like, 400x400?
details: say's to make sure the words are still readable!


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

Image isn't working, Jako-san. Btw, it would be easier if you would PM me requests


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright then, will-do.


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 12, 2008)

@franky can i do jako sns equest??


----------



## Ange (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry forgot about PM-ing requests


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 20, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> @Jako-san
> 
> heres your request hope you like it



Than you very much, reps coming your way!


----------



## Franky (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm re-openig...
so stop PMing me...


----------



## silver samurai (Aug 1, 2008)

franky i have a big request its a very big request, if its to much i'll understand


*Spoiler*: __ 





can you color this 
here

at the bottom of the panel can you change the pics with these and put them in stripe formhere

use the first four picof the team please.


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry, I don't do manga coloring requests


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 2, 2008)

I can do it but it will not look like an anime


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

be my guest S.A.S


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 2, 2008)

THanks franky............


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 2, 2008)

THanks franky............


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

no problem... wait... what'd I do again?


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 2, 2008)

HUH??? what do you mean


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

nvm...

lol, confused


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 2, 2008)

ohh ok hahahahaha

i m doing the request now


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

make it musical


----------



## silver samurai (Aug 7, 2008)

thank you S.A.S


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

trans request just a sig lol


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 10, 2008)

Franky just telling that Uchia Sasuke has been requesting in different shops so please be responsible on your shop you know the rules.


----------



## Ange (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you guys forgotten about my request?


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Franky just telling that Uchia Sasuke has been requesting in different shops so please be responsible on your shop you know the rules.





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> trans request just a sig lol


Thanks rokudaime.
I'll check around and see if he's posted it else where as well

*EDIT~*You're right. He seems to have posted it elsewhere. If you want it done so badly, than just wait for the person you asked in the first place...
Lol, but I'll be nice this once. I'm on it


Ange d'Enfer said:


> Have you guys forgotten about my request?



Re-post it


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## milkshakes (Aug 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> Thanks rokudaime.
> I'll check around and see if he's posted it else where as well
> 
> *EDIT~*You're right. He seems to have posted it elsewhere. If you want it done so badly, than just wait for the person you asked in the first place...
> ...



ive posted it at curry's but it was a sig  wanted not a trans... and thx


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Cred rep

and you're welcome
come again


----------



## Ange (Aug 10, 2008)

Is there an average banner size? (150 x 350 or something? i have no idea)

'The ShodaiMadara FC; It's not a pairing, It's a smex with wooden handcuffs'
in dark red

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Ange d'Enfer said:


> Is there an average banner size? (150 x 350 or something? i have no idea)
> 
> 'The ShodaiMadara FC; It's not a pairing, It's a smex with wooden handcuffs'
> in dark red
> ...



heh heh

I'll get it too ya by tommorow night, how's that?


----------



## Ange (Aug 11, 2008)

that would be awesome! thanks!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Ange d'Enfer said:


> that would be awesome! thanks!



I'll try mai best
Night to you all!


----------



## Ange (Aug 11, 2008)

goodnight!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

My computer just froze on me before I could save it. It might have to be delayed


----------



## Ange (Aug 11, 2008)

that's okay! i'm just happy to hear it is being worked on!


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Ange d'Enfer said:


> that's okay! i'm just happy to hear it is being worked on!



sorry, but my friend is over right now and I won't be able to get to it until tommorow


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 12, 2008)

can u trans that pls


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> can u trans that pls



When I'm done writing, I'll do this, and then finish off Ange's request


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

Both of you Rep & Cred please


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 13, 2008)

cant given too much rep out sry  will rep asap and will use about 4 weeks from now cuz i gotta use some sets i requested


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> cant given too much rep out sry  will rep asap and will use about 4 weeks from now cuz i gotta use some sets i requested



hah hah, whatever, use it when you want, just remember to credit


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 22, 2008)

DR. NAOMI 
Couldn't help it. Had to say it. 

Hey Frankeh, need some extra help around here? I can do transparencies


----------



## Ange (Aug 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> Rep & Cred please



pek wow! great job!


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> DR. NAOMI
> Couldn't help it. Had to say it.
> 
> Hey Frankeh, need some extra help around here? I can do transparencies


yes, seeing as my internet likes to go ka-blamo a lot


Ange d'Enfer said:


> pek wow! great job!


thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 23, 2008)

'kay, then. I'll help you out. 

On transparencies, mainly xD


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> 'kay, then. I'll help you out.
> 
> On transparencies, mainly xD



fine by meh!


----------



## Ange (Aug 24, 2008)

font: indigo

could it say: "You Complete Me" The Joker x Batman FC

same size as the last sig you did for me.

(it was such an awesome job! pek)


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)

Ange d'Enfer said:


> font: indigo
> 
> could it say: "You Complete Me" The Joker x Batman FC
> 
> ...



I'll get to this later today, or at least, I'll try

*Edit:* sorry, but seeing as school is starting up. I'll be busy... you understand, right?
but fret not, I'll still try to do this as soon as possible


----------



## Ange (Aug 24, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'll get to this later today, or at least, I'll try
> 
> *Edit:* sorry, but seeing as school is starting up. I'll be busy... you understand, right?
> but fret not, I'll still try to do this as soon as possible



It's okay! 

i know you'll get around to it!

thanks, though.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 26, 2008)

Stock: Here
Size: Standard
Type: Ava
Extra: Rep Will Be Given...


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 26, 2008)

I can do it for yah, Franky.  I just started HS, though, so it might take me awhile.  You go ahead and take a break.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 27, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I can do it for yah, Franky.  I just started HS, though, so it might take me awhile.  You go ahead and take a break.



So you'll be doing my requst?


----------



## Franky (Aug 27, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I can do it for yah, Franky.  I just started HS, though, so it might take me awhile.  *You go ahead and take a break.*


you just pissed off a lot of my FanFic fans
I will hold you to this offer


Jako-san said:


> So you'll be doing my requst?


once you state what you want in the avatar


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 27, 2008)

THE FANFIC FANS 

Not as good as Franky's would have been cause GIMP gave me hell, but here ya go.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 27, 2008)

Franky said:


> you just pissed off a lot of my FanFic fans
> I will hold you to this offer
> 
> once you state what you want in the avatar



Nothing else exept what I put in the request, exept maybe a gray border with squgly lines in it..


----------



## Ange (Aug 27, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> THE FANFIC FANS
> 
> Not as good as Franky's would have been cause GIMP gave me hell, but here ya go.



it's still great!

thanks!


----------



## Franky (Aug 28, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> Nothing else exept what I put in the request, exept maybe a gray border with squgly lines in it..



I mean, who do you want in the avatar? what out of the stock do you want us to use?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 28, 2008)

The big black thing, make sure you include the rabbit with the fishing pole on his head!


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 29, 2008)

No problem pek


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 29, 2008)

Alright then.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

'kay, I'll wait for Franky's word on it. I dunno if he's started on yours or not, and I don't want to do yours and make him lose his work if he has.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok then. I'll wait.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry guys! My computer crashed (I'm using my PSP) so I can't do requests.


----------



## Franky (Sep 1, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Sorry guys! My computer crashed (I'm using my PSP) so I can't do requests.



U has a PSP?
what games do you have, Un-Chan?


----------



## Franky (Sep 1, 2008)

Labor day, so I has the time,


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Sep 1, 2008)

Thx, +rep.
And I read your Blog, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 5, 2008)

Franky said:


> U has a PSP?
> what games do you have, Un-Chan?



Disgaea
Manhunt 2
Daxter
Sonic Rivals
Neopets

thats it


----------



## Franky (Sep 5, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Disgaea
> Manhunt 2
> Daxter
> Sonic Rivals
> ...



I have Disgaea as well!


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome  Im only on chp. 3 

I also gots GoW <3


----------



## Franky (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm on the finale
IT'S AS HARD AS FUCK!
wus GoW??


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 6, 2008)

God of War. Great series


----------



## Franky (Sep 6, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> God of War. Great series



I ishn't alloud to play M games


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 6, 2008)

lulz, my mom encourages it


----------



## Franky (Sep 6, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> lulz, my mom encourages it



I MADE BISCUITS!
can I have ur old avatar?


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 6, 2008)

Shar <3

I got it in the giveaway thread


----------



## Franky (Sep 8, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Shar <3
> 
> I got it in the giveaway thread



I noticed!
we should probably stop spamming the shop


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 9, 2008)

Can i help with sig'z & ava'z here iz an example of my works Tell Me What You Think 









200th post


----------



## Franky (Sep 9, 2008)

4th Mizukage said:


> Can i help with sig'z & ava'z here iz an example of my works Tell Me What You Think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fine by meh; I'll just go add you now


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 9, 2008)

YES!!!! Who wantz 1????


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello, i'd like to request a *set* from this:


normal size on the signature. if you can add a border that'd be nice, just a normal black coloured one =).


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 10, 2008)

iight i got it


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

4th Mizukage said:


> iight i got it



awesome looking forward to it =)!


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 10, 2008)

i like it with da name but idk you choose


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

4th Mizukage said:


> i like it with da name but idk you choose
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 








Ohh awesome, didn't expect it to get this nice. Well thing is i'll be changing my name once they ressurect the name-change thread. If ok can I pm you once I changed my name? for now i'll use dxtr one! 
thx again for a win set dudE!


----------



## Franky (Sep 10, 2008)

good job mizukage


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> good job mizukage



Thnx



dxtr said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> Ohh awesome, didn't expect it to get this nice. Well thing is i'll be changing my name once they ressurect the name-change thread. If ok can I pm you once I changed my name? for now i'll use dxtr one!
> thx again for a win set dudE!



Sur


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 10, 2008)

I loff yer set, Frankeh pek


----------



## Franky (Sep 10, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I loff yer set, Frankeh pek



it's not tat good...pek
*modest bastard I ish*

and ur sig is... Tookie or somethin from DeathKlok, correct?


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 10, 2008)

Your set is epic. Deal with it 

OMGYES pek Creator let me marry him and he's also who I'm going as for Halloween pek


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Your set is epic. Deal with it
> 
> OMGYES pek Creator let me marry him and he's also who I'm going as for Halloween pek



My sets were born in photoshop with one soul purpose: to be epic

Tookie is awesome!


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 11, 2008)

GOD IM SO BORED CAN SUM1 PLZ!!!! GIVE ME A SET 2 DO!!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

4th Mizukage said:


> GOD IM SO BORED CAN SUM1 PLZ!!!! GIVE ME A SET 2 DO!!!!



you can have the next one if I dun want it
I haven't had work in ages
my slaves workers do them all


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 11, 2008)

LOLZ i noe how feel i used to wok in another shop a long time ago & made 1 mayb  sets in a month....but just wanna make another set....it'z fun 

P.S.workers get paid


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

Franky said:


> you can have the next one if I dun want it
> I haven't had work in ages
> my slaves workers do them all





4th Mizukage said:


> LOLZ i noe how feel i used to wok in another shop a long time ago & made 1 mayb  sets in a month....but just wanna make another set....it'z fun
> 
> P.S.workers get paid



k fixed it


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 11, 2008)

LOLZ wow not even minimum age huh????


----------



## Franky (Sep 12, 2008)

4th Mizukage said:


> LOLZ wow not even minimum age huh????



NO! now work or you get the whip.

If you do good, you might get paid in reps


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 13, 2008)

i kinda need those


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 14, 2008)

....People Don't Foget About Us We Do Sigz & Avaz Too Ya Know????


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

where'd everyone go?


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 23, 2008)

idk where did they go????


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2008)

we had so much work and suddenly "poof"


----------



## OreoMasta (Sep 24, 2008)

k so yeah sup 

just looking for a kick ass avatar to use with "Oreo" on it



doesnt matter what size. whatever you see fit.
all it needs to say on it is oreo. im not very picky


----------



## Franky (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 24, 2008)

My comp iz back up 

hihihi


----------



## OreoMasta (Sep 24, 2008)

hey franky i like it. could i possibly ask for a sig 2 match?


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> My comp iz back up
> 
> hihihi





OreoMasta said:


> hey franky i like it. could i possibly ask for a sig 2 match?


later, when I get teh time


----------



## OreoMasta (Sep 26, 2008)

of course dude no problem. appreciate it


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 26, 2008)

ARGH GIMP WON'T LOAD 

-kicks-


----------



## NsPuMa (Sep 27, 2008)

can someone make a cool sig with sasuke using chidori plz?


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 27, 2008)

If you provide a stock


----------



## NsPuMa (Sep 27, 2008)

ok i changed my mind. here is the pic i want used Respect XJ9 
you can do whatever you want just make it look cool o and i would like the txt to b NsPuMa


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 27, 2008)

o yea so now the work comez while im gone huh???? not fair but i gotta do others anywayz or else this would be minez j/k but yea glad 2 see more work in though


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll work on yer sig tonight. 

-lol'z@mizu-


----------



## NsPuMa (Sep 28, 2008)

ok thank you


----------



## Franky (Sep 28, 2008)

@Mizu~

my store


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Oct 1, 2008)

lolz im back srry ive been gone so long but there hasn't been any work [lolz] sooooo....


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome back, and yes, work is slow


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 17, 2008)

I want to see some more work from you Franky


----------



## Ulio (Oct 23, 2008)

Franky can you make me a signature with Bellamy the hyena ( from one piece) .

You can chose the gifs your self.

And please can it have my name on it Ulio thanks!


----------



## Ange (Nov 24, 2008)

could you please take off that section of blank wall?

also, could you make an ava?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 27, 2008)

miss me? 

i may take a few requests laterz.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a request!:

Size: Normal sig size, vertical!
Type: Sig
Link: 
Details: Make it vertical, also can you sharpen it a little bit?
+ reps in advance to the first worker who takes it!


----------

